# Webcam at USU



## Sako (Oct 30, 2007)

This is a webcam I operate for my solar energy research, Its to be in Logan near 1400N 600E and looking towards Green Canyon. So, if you're stuck indoors somewhere and can't see outside, you can use this link to view the webcam and see what its doing out there.

http://solarcam.rp4open.usu.edu/

Not sure how to embed the webcam image in this post or I would.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

Cool. It looks like the storm has hit you already. It must be on its way down here.


----------



## Sako (Oct 30, 2007)

Yep, it snowed for a few hours. Hopefully there'll be a lot more to follow.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Doesn't work. At 7:46 PM it was dark, where was that solar thingy................ :lol:


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

It's really dark........Lens cap?????


----------



## Sako (Oct 30, 2007)

You can see some lights from North Logan on there!


----------



## Sako (Oct 30, 2007)

Incase you weren't joking about the lens cap thing, its better to view it during daylight hours since it is an outdoor cam.


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

I was joking    
If I can remember to check it out when its light I will. Can you see the sunsets on it or is it pointed the wrong way?


----------



## Sako (Oct 30, 2007)

It's pointed NE, so you can see the light shining on the top of the hills on the east side of cache valley in the evening, but you can't see the sunset. Sorry! Actually, fairly soon I'll have more stuff in the way so you'll be able to see less of the hills, but I might relocate the camera.


----------



## Al Hansen (Sep 7, 2007)

Hey what if we all show up some night with flash lights and take a group pic ????? :shock: :lol:


----------



## .45 (Sep 21, 2007)

5:31 am...can't see anything yet....

One good thing though....it sure makes me realize how dirty my puter screen is...


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

Thats cool, thanks


----------

